# LR4 work with Wacom Intuos 3



## lay9eggs (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

I have just purchase LR4 and is awaiting delivery. Just wandering if there are any known issues between Wacom Intuos 3 & LR4? If yes, any solution yet? Many Thanks!

Aaron:hm:


----------



## clee01l (Jun 5, 2012)

Aaron, Welcome to the forum. If you are awaiting a physical disk, wait no longer.  The application on the disk will most likely be out of date when it arrives and you will need to upgrade it to LR4.1. You can download LR4.1 here.  You can use this as a trial until your licence code arrives. 

I havent heard and thing specific to the Watcom Intuos 3 but I would make certain that you have the latest drivers installed from Watcom.  Especially any drivers that have been updated since March when LR4 first came out.


----------



## lay9eggs (Jun 5, 2012)

Dear Cletus,

Thank you very much for the information. Great that I can download as a trial before the disk arrives. Will do so. Have a nice week ahead!

Aaron


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Aaron, welcome to the forum!

Both of my tablets are Intuos 3, and they're working fine with the latest drivers.


----------



## lay9eggs (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Victoria,

Yes, I've installed LR4 and found that my intuos 3 works with it. It a relief because that means I do not need an intuos upgrade. Thanks again and have a great day!

Aaron


----------

